# Life's A Beach When Your In Cocumel!



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Thought I'd pick on the cold folks especially *"PETE"*!!!









PS: It was 92 today.









Looks Like Bill Gates needed a vacation to... Some Boat


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Vern









Looks like you're getting to enjoy your new-found freedom in a big way








Have a wonderful time and stop in whenever you can...You're missed around here









Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Vern









Looks like you are having a wonderful time! Rest & Relax while soaking up the sun







sounds great!

Take care,
Tami


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Yep having a great time, on the sun I think I soaked up a little bit to much today.









O Well...









Later, Vern


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What a nice place, from the photos, looks like you found a spot to relax.

Good for you!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Rock On brother Vern!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Now THAT'S what I'm talkin about









Have a great time.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

You're obviously not dry camping


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ya know Vern... That could have been me!








Thanks for rubbing it in, er, sharing!

Gotta love that water!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> You're obviously not dry camping


Yea...but getting power to him is a bit of a shock.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Looks like a great time, Vern.

You know how rumors are but.....rumor has it that you got that boat as part of your transaction with Doug on the site......
















Thanks for sharing the pics and enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

tidefan said:


> Looks like a great time, Vern.
> 
> You know how rumors are but.....rumor has it that you got that boat as part of your transaction with Doug on the site......
> 
> ...


Holy cow, don't get that started again!

Have fun Vern. I've been to Cozumel 4 times now. Get a yard Margarita at Senor Frogs and have a Tequila shot on me!

Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Take a dive off Palancar Reef for me, would you please, Vern. AHHHHHH! HEAVEN!!!!

LIFE IS GOOD!!!!!!

(HEY! Maybe I'll just brush off my tanks, blow off winter in NH, and join you! .....there I go dreaming again... OH WELL. Enjoy some of the best diving in the world ...you deserve it!!)


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks fantastic Vern! Hope you enjoy the vacation!

Let's see..... Vern sells Outbackers.com.

Doug Buys Outbackers.com.

Vern takes an awesome cruise.

NICE









(just kidding Doug)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great Vern








Glad to hear you are having a great time
Well have lots of fun for the rest of us and enjoy

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Now THAT'S what I'm talkin about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 10









John


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, Vern and Kathy!
John and I were just down in that part of the world in Nov on a cruise. Beautiful! Hope you guys are enjoying a wonderful vacation. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow!

but do they have full hookups?

Reverie


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Cruze, "NOT" , Dive boats are the kind of boats I like. This ole boy Fly's...









Vern


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That looks totally AWESOME!!!






















A quote for you...

If a man insisted always on being serious, and never allowed himself a bit of fun and relaxation, 
he would go mad or become unstable without knowing it. 
*Herodotus * (484 BC - 430 BC), _The Histories of Herodotus_

Have the time of your lives!
MaeJae


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Which boat is Bill's, 1st one or 2nd? I would have thought he went for something with a little more room!

Have a good time Vern and Kathy

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern...
Hang on...I'll be down in the area in 35 more days! Meet me in the US Virgin Islands!

How's Coz since the Hurricane? Tore it up pretty good, I hear.
I dove Palancar a couple times too....great drift dive. Any reef damage?

I wanted to dive the SHARK RODEO in Nassau, but the wife won't let me. I dove down in Curacao and got bit 7 times on one dive. (ok, I had a chum bucket and was feeding sharks...but...anyway...she likes me in one big piece.

How's Chankanaab Park? I heard the trees are pretty tore up there too.
Yea...watch those drinks at Senor Frogs and Carlos & Charlies. Time files when they are pouring liquor directly down your throat! 
Have a Cervasa for me! Enjoy!

Pete


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

